# (Duplicate) GSD or no?



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

Just recently got this little guy. He came up to work one day. I definitely thought he was GSD but I'm not so sure?





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

looks like a gsd mix . idk. 

I think he is very handsome and adorable.


----------



## Metro_Mike (Mar 29, 2013)

Not pure but mixed in my opinion. Looks like he will grow up to be a handsome dog!


----------



## Hreed (May 5, 2013)

I figured being where I'm from he wasn't pure. But he definitely looks alot. 32 lbs for 4 months seem right? What's that most likely entail for the future?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

